# PPS Magazine?



## SaltyD (Nov 29, 2011)

Bought a PPS from a local dealer and purchased an 8 round magazine at the same time. I've got close to 2000 rounds through it mostly using the 8 round mag. As I was loading it up with carry ammo the other day I noticed the small print. "Walther PPS .40 Cal" ??

I didn't think they made a .40 8 round mag. And if they do it works in the 9?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't see an 8rd 40 cal mag listed on their site, but as the difference betwenn most 9s and 40s of the same size is one round, I'm guessing you have a 7rd .40 mag that happesn to hold 8 rds of 9mm. 

As for working in the 9mm, I guess the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## SaltyD (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep, that's what it looks like.


----------

